# How much does an average behaviourist charge in the UK?



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I have no idea!

From looking on the Internet they charge over £100 for the initial consultation (some only see you on vetinary referral) then give a behaviour modification programme and then charge for individual sessions.

This seems like a lot of money to me!! Anyone got any experience?!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

A good one is worth it; you know what they say, if you pay peanuts you get monkeys!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I think around £100 is what you need to expect to pay. Our vet uses one who charges £200. It is expensive, but most offer telephone and email support in the initial fee I think, and only charge for further meetings.m


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

It depends on where you live - close to London I know behaviourists who charge £250-£300, and you get anything between 2 and 4 hours for that, with phone and email support as well as the training programme they design for you. But further north it can be more like £75 for a session.

The trick is finding a good one so you get your money's worth. I paid £250 for Fred years ago and it was worth every penny because although he won't ever be perfect, he got a lot better and most of the worst problems disappeared.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

But how do you know if they are any good?

I've asked my vet for a behaviourist recommendation and they just gave me a phone number for a dog trainer! Grrrr :/


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Any tips on what organisations they should be with and what letters and qualms they should have?

I've read COAPE isn't very good?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Best way is word of mouth, but even that's not always the best way because some behavourists are better with some breeds and/or problems than others. Especially if you own a terrier!

Where abouts are you in case I know someone in that area? I'd go with someone accredited in behaviour via the KCAI, the UKRCB or at a pinch the APBC (but I have found them quite formulaic).

ETA I've also had my number given out by vets for people with behaviour problems! I'm a dog trainer, not a behaviourist.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm based in West Midlands. In between Gloucestershire and Worcestershire. I don't know any behaviourists round here and don't know anyone who could recommend one! I've been looking on the APDT website and found this list: Local Dog Trainers in Gloucestershire UK

I'm thinking about giving Jodie Sterry a call? No idea what her quals are or anything! I want someone who's going to give me a desensitisation programme for my terrier that's scared of other dogs following several horrible incidents. I think I need a desensitisation programme is that right?

God I wish I knew what I was talking about more! Haha.

Can you recommend anyone in that area for me?

I've also had a look at Pauline Whittaker in woRcestershire but no idea what she's like. She's with the COAPE too


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Whether you need desensitisation or habituation depends on the end result you want from your dog. I had a look at your link, I know of Stella Bagshaw through doing a couple of Sarah Whitehead workshops (she ran a 'tricks and games for training classes' workshop that I attended), and Sarah Whitehead is very good so that could be a good place to start.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

£70-ish here. But the Fennell mob and Barkbuster mob can charge 3 times that with no qualifications to back it up so watch it! 

Is it worth it? It can be. Although I found a good trainer at £4 a pop was more use!


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

What about the APBC? Is that a good organisation?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I'm based in West Midlands. In between Gloucestershire and Worcestershire. I don't know any behaviourists round here and don't know anyone who could recommend one! I've been looking on the APDT website and found this list: Local Dog Trainers in Gloucestershire UK
> 
> I'm thinking about giving Jodie Sterry a call? No idea what her quals are or anything! I want someone who's going to give me a desensitisation programme for my terrier that's scared of other dogs following several horrible incidents. I think I need a desensitisation programme is that right?
> 
> ...


Kay Laurence is roughly in your area. Have a look at her website:

About *Us* - Learning About Dogs


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> But how do you know if they are any good?
> 
> /


Honestly?

You don't know. Its a chance you take. Just as with any other professional service from a plumber, to a hairdresser, to a vet, to chosing to eat in certain restaurant.

Personal recommendations can be very helpful but even then it isn't said that the approach that worked wonders for somebody elses dog will have the same effect on yours.

Which is why it is often most successful if the owner educates themselves and treats the issue. The biggest expert on YOUR dog is ultimatly YOU.

Still, if you need guidance and and a treatment plan ASAP, ask your vet for recommendations. A trainer is often as good a place to start as any. Phone a few, explain the issue and ask whether they have any experience in tackling this.

Don't confuse magnitude of fee with actual know-how. There are some exceptional, inexpensive trainers out there which can make the same recommendations than a behaviourist would...for a mere fraction of the price.

If it was me, I'd give trainers a call and a shot first. If the issue doesn't improve you still have the money to take it a step further.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Kay Laurence is roughly in your area. Have a look at her website:
> 
> About *Us* - Learning About Dogs


I can't see how to contact her?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I can't see how to contact her?


I've sent you a message as I don't like putting tel nos on a public forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

If Kay Laurence is nearby I'd definitely give her a call, even if she isn't available, she can recommend someone who is. 
Kay Laurence comes to the US for seminars and she is fabulous IMHO


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> I've sent you a message as I don't like putting tel nos on a public forum.


Hi there I haven't got any messages?

Did you post a visitor message for me?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Any tips on what organisations they should be with and what letters and qualms they should have?
> 
> I've read COAPE isn't very good?


The APBC have specific entry requirements and from next year all new applicants will have to have a CCAB.

There are many EXCELLENT members of the APBC including for example Sarah Whitehead to name but one.... 

I am not sure from whom you heard that COAPE ones are "not very good", members of CAPBT have to be similarly qualified.

Then of course there is the UKRCB.

KCAI scheme accredits behaviourists too.

And there are some very good ones that belong to none of these organisations.

CCAB is the Gold Standard.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Marie Miller is in your area, she is excellent!


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Marie Miller is in your area, she is excellent!


Have you got email or phone number for her?

Website?
Thank you for all the recommendations!


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

ouesi said:


> If Kay Laurence is nearby I'd definitely give her a call, even if she isn't available, she can recommend someone who is.
> Kay Laurence comes to the US for seminars and she is fabulous IMHO


I've taken Scout to a couple of day sessions with Kay Laurence, and we both learned TONS! I plan to go back again.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

MirandaA1 said:


> I've taken Scout to a couple of day sessions with Kay Laurence, and we both learned TONS! I plan to go back again.


Do you think she'll be able to help me? Everyone seems to think she's fantastic! Just out of interest, how much roughly were her day sessions? I've contacts her just waiting for her to reply 

How come she's so great? Any specific examples c


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I got my CAP 1 and CAP2 several years ago with Kay.

Her contact details are on her website.

Welcome to Learning About Dogs


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I got my CAP 1 and CAP2 several years ago with Kay.
> 
> Her contact details are on her website.
> 
> Welcome to Learning About Dogs


What's CAP 1 and 2?

Yes I've found her email and Facebook but no phone number.

Also it looks like she's too busy to see individual cases? She's always travelling and doing workshops! I doubt she would have time to work alone with me. Also worried it might cost a bomb too!

I was actually asking for Marie Millers contact details


----------

